# SwimBladder-Dead



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

Today my fish died, it got swimbladder over the couple of days and today it got really bad. So we disposed of it humanly.:-( We held a furenal
in the garden.:rip: My fish was called button. My mum asked me if swimbladder can be caught my my other fish in the tank? Is it ?


----------



## Sprite42 (Mar 10, 2006)

Swimbladder disease is not truly a disease, it is a condition. The swimbladder is usually located in back end of the fish, and is somewhat similar to a balloon in that it help keeps the fish bouyant. When a fish's swimbladder does not work, the fish cannot stay afloat and sinks to the bottom. In bettas, this is not good since they are air breathers and need to reach the surface. I am assuming your fish is a betta.

A fish's body is a lot of stuff packed in a really small space making their digestive tracts very short. If the fish is chronicly overfed and pressure is constantly put on the swimbladder, it deflates. Sometimes it will heal, sometimes it won't. If it does not heal (in my bettas), then I rig special slings out of tulle fabric so that they can rest and be comfortable close to the surface.

It is definitely not contagious to other fish.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

great post Sprite!


----------



## Fishystarter (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks a lot sprite, that was really helpful, my fish was a short bodied fancy gold fish.


----------



## CyberSpike (Mar 25, 2006)

I feel for ya. I just lost a columbian recently to swim bladder. Just mine had quite the opposite condition, his swim bladder became inflated and he couldnt keep himself submerged.


----------

